# Sunday Walk (again)



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bit of Loch Ruthven from todays wander, again processing will not be to every bodies taste :


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow - amazing shots there mate


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Like those


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers lads, just a wander out with the compact camera really.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the way they've been processed, number 3 for me :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers lads, just a wander out with the compact camera really.


What compact are you using ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A micro one

Love the last shot dubbers, the blue canoe is lovely!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> What compact are you using ?


An Olympus E-p1 PEN, 14mm pancake lens. Shooting without looking at the rear of the camera most of the time, just a sunday walk really!


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice shots mate.

Such a lovely place too.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

B2ONGO said:


> Nice shots mate.
> 
> Such a lovely place too.


Cheers, get yourself up there, loch might have thawed out by now!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Run out today to see the junk lying cold in the local firth:

Thing on the left is whats called a TLP or tension leg platform, this one used to have the Hutton deck on it, was built locally here in the 80's, thing on the right is a jack up rig:










Another rig lying cold:










Me standing looking for dolphins in the firth and F walking the beach:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome clouds in number 2 and really like the processing in number 3.

I am guessing it's still nippy in Scotland? It was 17 degrees in Seaham when I nipped out with the camera this morning! I'm folicaly challenged so managed a bit of sunburn!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

EddieB said:


> Awesome clouds in number 2 and really like the processing in number 3.
> 
> I am guessing it's still nippy in Scotland? It was 17 degrees in Seaham when I nipped out with the camera this morning! I'm folicaly challenged so managed a bit of sunburn!


Aye its cold alright, I am just getting used to it again after being back 2 months!

No2 has a grad on it and no3 has been cross processed so thats how it ended up like that!


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Those last two pictures are awesome! Great processing and colors.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Alright mate, was out at Loch Duntelchaig at the weekend (great spot for sunsets) and thought whilst I was in the area I'd nip over to Loch Ruthven.

Took this one of the same boat in your photos.


Loch Ruthven, Scottish Highlands  by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Another rig lying cold:


best shot in the thread for me by miles (woman image isn't too bad) - really good! :thumb:

the others on page1 are dead shots in my eyes - no real composition, interest/flow in them - and processing like you say, not to everyone's tastes. Boosting contrast on scenes that are really cluttered just ends up with a image that hurts your eyes trying to find something in the mess to focus on

cheers

drew


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

B2ONGO said:


> Alright mate, was out at Loch Duntelchaig at the weekend (great spot for sunsets) and thought whilst I was in the area I'd nip over to Loch Ruthven.
> 
> Took this one of the same boat in your photos.
> 
> ...


You got the Ruthven without the ice then Mike!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

buckas said:


> best shot in the thread for me by miles (woman image isn't too bad) - really good! :thumb:
> 
> the others on page1 are dead shots in my eyes - no real composition, interest/flow in them - and processing like you say, not to everyone's tastes. Boosting contrast on scenes that are really cluttered just ends up with a image that hurts your eyes trying to find something in the mess to focus on
> 
> ...


Gotcha Drew, appreciate what you are saying there.


----------

